# [SOLVED] Powiększenie partycji jfs

## boracik666

Witam, pojawiawił się kolejny problem, odrobinę źle obliczyłem wielkość miejsca potrzebnego na gentoo i już w tej chwili mam tylko 2,5GB wolnego miejsc, więc chciałem powiększyć partycje i tutaj zaczęły się klocki. Jedynym programem który widzi prawidłowo partycję jest fdisk :/ gparted pokazuje mi coś takiego:

http://i3.tinypic.com/6u4nr45.png

i do tego jak wybieram ten dysk z listy to w konsoli pojawia mi się: *Quote:*   

>  Nie można mieć nakładających się partycji.

 

Hirens boot cd (partition magic, ranish) sobie też nie radzi, PM pokazuję error zamiast partycji a ranish się kompletnie wykrzacza albo nie widzi partycji

mój rozkład partycji (p - primery):

Nie można mieć nakładających się partycji.

 *Quote:*   

>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
> 
> /dev/sda1   *           1        3983    31993416    7  HPFS/NTFS
> 
> /dev/sda2            4905       30400   204796588+   7  HPFS/NTFS
> ...

 

no i na tym sda3 mam zainstalowane gentoo, chciałbym pomniejszyć o 5GB sda1 i dodać miejsce z wolnej przestrzeni która jest zaraz po partycji linuxowej

----------

## Bialy

A z sda1 pod M$ tez nie da rady?

Pisales ze Patricionem probowales, ale tylko z plytki(?) czy pod Windnosem tez?

----------

## boracik666

Dobra coś ruszyło, acronis dał rade odczytać to, zmieniłem rozmiar partycji sda1 ale teraz inny problem, gparted widzi teraz tablice partycji ale nie umie zmienić rozmiaru partycji jfs, jest jakiś program do tego ??

edit

znalazłem coś takiego

 *Quote:*   

> mount -o remount,resize /mount/point

 

Ale jak to praktycznie zastosować ?? e/w jak zmienić jfs'a na coś bardziej cywilizowanego (ext4 np.)

----------

## ediap

 *boracik666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mój rozkład partycji (p - primery):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No faktycznie coś masz nieźle pokopane, bo /dev/sda3 (3983-4844) nachodzi na /dev/sda1 (1-3983). Poza tym masz trochę niewykorzystanego miejsca za /dev/sda3 a przed /dev/sda2  (x = 4905-4844).

Inna sprawa, że rozkład partycji kompletnie nie przemyślany. 32+200 GB na NTFS a niecałe 7 GB na Linux  :Wink: 

Poczytaj sobie też na temat LVM2. Ułatwia to zarządzanie większą liczbą partycji linuksowych (jakbyś chciał w przyszłości wydzielić np. /home czy też swap).

Co do jfs to nie używam, więc Ci nie poradzę. W locie można zmieniać rozmiar reiserfs. Po odmontowaniu zmiana rozmiaru ext2 i ext3 też nie stanowi problemu. I użycie tego typu partycji bym Ci polecał w domowych zastosowaniach.

Pozdrawiam,

/ediap

----------

## boracik666

Bo windows jest głównym systemem którego używam na codzień, gentoo służy mi głównie do podnoszenia skilla linuxowego  :Razz: 

teraz to wygląda tak:

```

/dev/sda1   *           1        2874    23085373+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            4905       30400   204796588+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3            3983        4844     6923983+  83  Linux

```

 *Quote:*   

> (1) Use fdisk to enlarge your /dev/sda3 partition to the new
> 
> size: Set the last cylinder of that partition to 29499 (not
> 
> 29500 !). You need to reboot to make the kernel use the new
> ...

 

nie rozumiem punktu 1, jak w fdisku mam zrobić enlarge ??

----------

## ediap

Przypuszczam, że nie da się zwięszyć partycji z systemem jfs poprzez dodanie wolnego miejsca przed partycją. Ten opis który zacytowałeś, dotyczy rozszerzenia partycji o wolne miejsce za partycją. A tego masz jedyne 60 cylindrów (4905-4844-1).

Najprościej chyba jak zrobisz sobie kopię zapasową całego systemu, ustawisz partycje /dev/sda3 od zera i odtworzysz na niej system.

----------

## boracik666

Nie no reinstall systemu to ostatnia rzecz którą chce mi się robić :/ chyba że jest jakiś sposób żeby skopiować wszystko na dvd/ntfs'a, sformatować partycję i skopiować spowrotem  ?

e/w przeniesienie samego /usr na nową partycję też mogło by byćLast edited by boracik666 on Wed Jan 16, 2008 10:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bialy

A kto mowi o reinstalacji?

Ja napisalem temat o przenoszenie systemu z dysku na dysk.

Wykorzystaj to.

----------

## Nomen

Moze masz cos zwalone z samym Gparted w systemie, brak obslugi konkretnego systemu plikow or whatever..

Sciagnij sobie gparted live cd http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/

, wypal, odpal i wtedy sprobuj.

----------

## 13Homer

Trochę późno i nie do końca na temat, ale:

 *boracik666 wrote:*   

> PM pokazuję error zamiast partycji

 

Miałem niedawno coś podobnego, okazało się, że rozmiary partycji nie są wielokrotnościami cylindrów (czy jakoś tak). Pomagało uruchomienie PM z parametrem bodajże /ipe (mozna wywołać help [/h?] i sprawdzić), wtedy partycje były widoczne jak należy. Inna sprawa, że w ogóle nie mogłem z tym dyskiem nic zrobić, ale nie wiem z jakiego powodu.

----------

## boracik666

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> Moze masz cos zwalone z samym Gparted w systemie, brak obslugi konkretnego systemu plikow or whatever..
> 
> Sciagnij sobie gparted live cd http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
> 
> , wypal, odpal i wtedy sprobuj.

 

Szkoda że nie czytasz wszystkiego do końca :/ *Quote:*   

>  No faktycznie coś masz nieźle pokopane, bo /dev/sda3 (3983-4844) nachodzi na /dev/sda1 (1-3983).

 

potem pisałem że poradziłem sobie z tym, ale gparted nie umie zmienić rozmiaru jfs'a

----------

## boracik666

No i było by wszystko fajnie, utworzyłem na innym dysku partycję ext3 na która zrobiłem cp -av * /root/xxx /mnt/hda2 wsio ładnie skopiowało, w fstabie pozmieniałem na reiserfs, dodałem do jajka wcześniej obsługe reisere, wrzucam ubuntu 64, gparted usuwam partycję, zakładam nową RFS potem cp -av /mnt/hda2 /mnt/sda3 no i cacy, restart i grub wywala error 17  :Very Happy: 

Uda mi się to naprawić ?? wystarczy że z ubuntu 64 wejde w chroot'owiskie środowisko i przeinstaluje gruba ??

----------

